# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Gleiten??

## soloSurf

hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen woher ich weiss, dass ich im Gleiten war?
lg

----------


## tigger1983

im Normalfall hast du ein Grinsen im Gesicht  :Wink:

----------


## jojo

@tigger1983
korrekt!

@soloSurf
Das Board gurgelt nicht mehr durchs Wasser, sondern beschleunigt. Es hebt sich aus dem Wasser, so dass nur noch das letzte Drittel (oder der Bereich hinter dem Mastfu) das Wasser berhrt. Dabei lsst der Druck im Segel etwas nach und das Board reagiert sensibel auf Fusteuerung bzw. Kantenbelastung.

----------


## m47

Achtung, extremer Suchtfaktor!

...ich glaube, die Frage erbrigt sich, wenn man es einmal erlebt hat!!!

LG
Michael

----------


## Type-O

Das Grinsen isset!!!

----------


## Knacki

Jepp!
Wenn du im Gleiten bist, dann weit du es. 
Dann kommst du nicht mehr davon los.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------

